# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Trebamo roditelje za potrosacki kod

## anchie76

Rade prilog o cistoci zagrebackih djecjih igraonica, i trebaju neko iskustvo roditelja, pozitivno ili negativno.

Ako ste zainteresirani, javite mi se na pp pls   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Hop

Bilo kakvo iskustvo prolazi  :Trep trep:

----------

